# AMD FX-8120 Overclocking/Benchmarking



## CodyOdi

Here are some pictures that are found throughout this thread:


----------



## fattymcbluff

what mobo are you using the the chip?


----------



## CodyOdi

I'm using the GIGABYTE GA-990FXA-UD3.


----------



## Hawk777th

What are the top temps for BD?


----------



## CodyOdi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hawk777th;15310856*
> What are the top temps for BD?


So far the highest I've gotten is 50C

Core Temp is giving a Tj. Max of 90C


----------



## DirektEffekt

AMD website says 61c as max temp on the 8-cores and 70c on the rest.

EDIT: Link: http://products.amd.com/en-us/desktopcpuresult.aspx?f1=&f2=&f3=&f4=1000&f5=AM3%2b&f6=&f7=32nm&f8=&f9=5200&f10=False&f11=False&f12=True


----------



## M1nUrThr3t

in on this


----------



## Da1Nonly

Good temps...Goods v-core...Starting to see some positive in this. Good starting review, sub'd. Bring on the info.


----------



## Mhill2029

Ooooh think your the 1st member of OCN to actually have posession of a BD chip, looking forward to seeing some benchies.


----------



## CramComplex

Subbed! Thanks for doing this...would want to see more positive things about BD with different tests and hardware.


----------



## CULLEN

Subbed - More info please! Also tell us whatever you can about your experience and how things go, eg. with OC etc.


----------



## ikem

hmm im interested in how this goes.


----------



## Jayce1971

This ^ ... Subbed.


----------



## fc4ever

would be better to take screenshots along with ur text~~~~


----------



## CodyOdi

Yeah so far I'm having issues getting past 4.5GHz so I think I'm going to stop the OCing there if that's okay with everyone else and I'll start doing some testing.


----------



## ikem

whats the specs on the OC?

vcore multi fsb etc


----------



## Da1Nonly

Is it me or do most of the bulldozer's seem to max out around 4.5?

But regardless thats fine, can you bring on some benchmarks please?


----------



## CodyOdi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ikem;15311060*
> whats the specs on the OC?
> 
> vcore multi fsb etc


Right now I'm going back to the 4.5GHz OC so I'm just running Prime 95 to make sure it's stable.

VCore - 1.440
Multiplier - 22.5
FSB - 200 (reading 201.3 though)

I will be posting pictures of this OC in about 30 minutes providing its stable in Prime 95. So far it's looking good.

Feel free to suggest benches you'd like to see.


----------



## richierich1212

Waiting for more results


----------



## CodyOdi

Well I got it to 4.5GHz and it ran through 4 tests before 1 core decided it would stop working, I'm going to be content with that for now as I have a busy weekend and wanted to get some benchmarks done tonight.

I hear you fellas wanted pictures, well here's a start.


----------



## Blameless

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CodyOdi;15310873*
> So far the highest I've gotten is 50C
> 
> Core Temp is giving a Tj. Max of 90C


90C is believable for a TJmax, but that's probably not what the software is reporting if the highest you've seen in 50C.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DirektEffekt;15310882*
> AMD website says 61c as max temp on the 8-cores and 70c on the rest.
> 
> EDIT: Link: http://products.amd.com/en-us/desktopcpuresult.aspx?f1=&f2=&f3=&f4=1000&f5=AM3%2b&f6=&f7=32nm&f8=&f9=5200&f10=False&f11=False&f12=True


Sounds about right for TCASE, which is probably what that 50C number is supposed to be.


----------



## allupinya

1.44 vid is a little low for 4.5ghz

most of the reviews ive seen @ 4.5+ are around 1.50v


----------



## Blameless

Have you tried adjusting the reference clock, and not just relying on the multiplier to OC? There have been numerous reports of BD responding well to higher reference clocks.


----------



## allupinya

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blameless;15311441*
> Have you tried adjusting the reference clock, and not just relying on the multiplier to OC? There have been numerous reports of BD responding well to higher reference clocks.


give this a go: 250x18(18.5) @ 1.50


----------



## WaXyDeAd

awsome thanks for this







i have the same motherboard and am still on the fence about getting Bulldozer so hopefully this will provide more insight


----------



## allupinya

bah i wish they sold them locally here, i would push it with some chilled water =[


----------



## CodyOdi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *allupinya;15311461*
> give this a go: 250x18(18.5) @ 1.50


Tried and failed. Wasn't stable. I've had better luck keeping the freq. stock and increasing just the multiplier.

I'm not raising voltages on my memory which is most likely why I get stability issues when I raise the freq.


----------



## shnur

Thanks for doing this.

I am keeping a close eye on this, I just got the same board for a buddy of mine and I'd love to see some non-ASUS benchmarks!


----------



## Samurai Batgirl

Subscribed.
Good luck.


----------



## allupinya

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CodyOdi;15311684*
> Tried and failed. Wasn't stable. I've had better luck keeping the freq. stock and increasing just the multiplier.
> 
> I'm not raising voltages on my memory which is most likely why I get stability issues when I raise the freq.


crap, i can boot that on my terribad x6.

maybe the 8120/8150 bin difference really effects the oc?


----------



## AccellGarage

Great 8120, go installed W8 developer ... that's the activated 8 core on W8. But W7 its weak your performance of BD.

Look your compsumtion power TDP had 211watt so bad on W7.


----------



## AMDrocks

Subbed!


----------



## CodyOdi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *allupinya;15311825*
> crap, i can boot that on my terribad x6.
> 
> maybe the 8120/8150 bin difference really effects the oc?


Yeah it might, the temps got too high for comfort too. I pushed 62C before stopping the test with 1.5V, no clue why they were getting that high. Until I have time to investigate why I'm going to leave voltages close to stock.


----------



## AMDrocks

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *allupinya;15311418*
> 1.44 vid is a little low for 4.5ghz
> 
> most of the reviews ive seen @ 4.5+ are around 1.50v


Yeah, But they go 1.5v off the bat, I bet they could go much lower.


----------



## CodyOdi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AccellGarage;15311860*
> Great 8120, go installed W8 developer ... that's the activated 8 core on W8. But W7 its weak your performance of BD.
> 
> Look your compsumtion power TDP had 211watt so bad on W7.


I'm not installing W8 tonight. Not enough time and I'd have to do a dual boot and blah blah blah, just not in the mood to go through all of that.

Power consumption is through the roof though, 420W is being drawn from the wall for my entire system, with my i5 it would be around 230W - 280W.


----------



## lightsout

Subbed, I'm down to drop my multi to 45 and run a couple benches for reference.


----------



## AccellGarage

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CodyOdi;15311963*
> I'm not installing W8 tonight. Not enough time and I'd have to do a dual boot and blah blah blah, just not in the mood to go through all of that.
> 
> Power consumption is through the roof though, 420W is being drawn from the wall for my entire system, with my i5 it would be around 230W - 280W.


Right







... What ur spec with BD 8120?

Can you Go Bench for BD 8120, Good Luck Friend.


----------



## 66racer

Looking forward to seeing results compared to what we read in reviews.

btw how do you guys know what your total system draw is? Always wondered if i needed a tool for this like an amp clamp or if its software.

Thanks


----------



## lightsout

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *66racer;15312339*
> Looking forward to seeing results compared to what we read in reviews.
> 
> btw how do you guys know what your total system draw is? Always wondered if i needed a tool for this like an amp clamp or if its software.
> 
> Thanks


Whats up man!

This is the normal device people use. A Kill A Watt meter.


----------



## CodyOdi

I got the PI @ 3.4GHz










Oh hey look at that it's a Kill A Watt that's like mine only your stuff is drawing less power


----------



## lightsout

Lol that was just a random pic from google.


----------



## GTR Mclaren

Quote:



Originally Posted by *CodyOdi*


Power consumption is through the roof though, 420W is being drawn from the wall for my entire system, with my i5 it would be around 230W - 280W.


this is the reason I will not get BD until they fix that horrible power consumption


----------



## daydream99

Quote:



Originally Posted by *GTR Mclaren*


this is the reason I will not get BD until they fix that horrible power consumption


Holy. How does the mobo even put up with that kid of power draw?


----------



## rockosmodlife

Quote:



Originally Posted by *daydream99*


Holy. How does the mobo even put up with that kid of power draw?


It's for the whole system, not the socket.


----------



## BizzareRide

I would get a BD, but they need to be significantly cheaper than a 2500k. $150 for an 8150 is all I would pay.


----------



## 66racer

Quote:



Originally Posted by *lightsout*


Whats up man!

This is the normal device people use. A Kill A Watt meter.











Yo dude! Thanks for the pic, gonna look into one of those if they are cheap, really thinking about going BD for the challenge lol EVERYWHERE is sold out there and i live close to newegg, mwave, microcenter not too bad, frys didnt even carry it yet lol


----------



## dave12

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Mhill2029*


Ooooh think your the 1st member of OCN to actually have posession of a BD chip, looking forward to seeing some benchies.


I am pretty sure all of the benchmark editors have one. One of them was posting results for the [email protected] section which were really, really disappointing).


----------



## TheGrayDon10

subbed


----------



## Blameless

Quote:



Originally Posted by *allupinya*


crap, i can boot that on my terribad x6.


Even if they weren't totaly different architectures, each chip and platform is different.

Going to need to learn the ins and outs of BD to get the best OC out of it.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *CodyOdi*


Yeah it might, the temps got too high for comfort too. I pushed 62C before stopping the test with 1.5V, no clue why they were getting that high.


No clue why they were getting that high?

Power consumption. Every single watt that goes into a CPU is turned into heat, and your cooling has to remove that heat.


----------



## lightsout

Quote:



Originally Posted by *66racer*


Yo dude! Thanks for the pic, gonna look into one of those if they are cheap, really thinking about going BD for the challenge lol EVERYWHERE is sold out there and i live close to newegg, mwave, microcenter not too bad, frys didnt even carry it yet lol


Yah those things go for under 20 bucks a lot. Your brave going bd. I won't touch one for now. But you already have a rig ready for it. Good luck


----------



## Erick

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Da1Nonly*


Is it me or do most of the bulldozer's seem to max out around 4.5?

But regardless thats fine, can you bring on some benchmarks please?


4.5ghz with 1.360volts? Thats maxed out? No way.

Get that puppet with some 1.5v and you'll get close to 5ghz or even the mistical 5ghz.

Anyways 4ghz stock voltage 8 cores, i find it impressive.

Hey quick tip, go on AMD overdrive/whatever its called, and enable/disable CnQ C1E c6 thats stuff, i think you have to disable CnQ a couple of times, in order to disable the TDP protection ( thats why your frequencies are all around the place).


----------



## 66racer

Quote:



Originally Posted by *lightsout*


Yah those things go for under 20 bucks a lot. Your brave going bd. I won't touch one for now. But you already have a rig ready for it. Good luck










Yeah I built this system in march, only change was the mobo for stability from my 890fxa-gd70, almost went sandy bridge but dont regret it one bit. Currently I was tempted to return my asus chv since it is in the 30day return period with newegg but I really have no complaints with my 1100t, its a good performer! Does all i need it to do.

I want a BD because I cant truely believe my 1100T beats it in almost every bench I have seen, Its like a "I need to see it to believe it" scenario.

I personally want to OC it as a 4 and 6 core and see how that does overclocked, I havent seen a lot on that except some people say it does better that way too.


----------



## 66racer

Codyodi---------------

If you can please bench it as a quad core and an hex core. Im wondering if you can get the overclock higher and with less shared aspects, might get closer to the 2500k? Some speculate that but dont think anyone has put the time into a max overclock, you might be able to get much closer to 5Ghz with only 4 or 6 cores. The idea in the quad is to disable 1 core per module, there are 4 modules each with 2 cores, thats how its made, I am just uncertain which they are numerically in the bios. I saw it somewhere but didnt bookmark it.


----------



## ORL

Hey bud, Id like to point out a few things for the BD overclocking that will help you reach higher clocks.

First and foremost you really want to do this via the Front Side Buss. It responds to this far better and will perform higher numbers by doing so.

1:BD responds to voltage in different ways than all of the AMD chips before it. You have to be careful as to much or to little is going to cause you grief. Its about finesse not force. A lot of people are hitting around 5Ghz at less than 1.5

2: Try not to exceed 2600Mhz on the North, they really haven't liked this so far from multiple sources.

3: Disable any cool and quiet and spread spectrum type options as these can hinder your OC.

Also El Gappo was kind enough to share with the forums his initial over clocking experience and results with the forums. You can find this in the AMD section.

Good luck!

EDIT: Also!!! Show me some memory benchmark love at different speeds and timings please!!!!! I will be forever grateful as it will be at a min another week before I can test my new one myself because of business trips.


----------



## Don Karnage

They have those Kill a watt readers at Lowe's for 19.99


----------



## Socko1965

Subbed


----------



## patricksiglin

Subbed


----------



## 66racer

Thanks to another member here is *how to know what cores to disable*:
http://www.overclock.net/amd-motherb...l#post15312849


----------



## Firehawk

As some others mentioned, try disabling Application Power Management (APM).

KitGuru FX8150 Review

Quote:



It is worth pointing out that the Gigabyte 990FXA-UD7 has no bios setting to disable APM (Application Power Management). Without this disabled, the motherboard will maintain the TDP limit when overclocking or overvolting above the limits. As a result APM will throttle some of the cores back to lower Pstates during heavy, multithreaded workloads reducing performance.

To get around this, we have to use AMD OverDrive software (above). We enable TurboCore, apply, then disable TurboCore â€¦ this in effect also disables Application Power Management.


See if you can get more performance out of it that way.


----------



## Ballistic Buddha

What BIOS revision are you running?

I was lucky enough to grab the F6D bios last weekend before it was pulled from the UD5 page for some mysterious reason. Hopefully I won't have any errors overclocking with this revision when my 8120 arrives on Monday.


----------



## ilhe4e12345

im curious of this......maybe messing around with it more might make BD worth a look?


----------



## ORL

Well I am definitely convinced the chips not by any means trash. The more benchmarks that I see the more I realize the gaps are closing as people learn to tweak the systems. Not to mention optimization on future program code. I am looking forward to pluggin mine in when I get home.


----------



## regimen

Got my 8120 today... Bar none, the most fun I've had with a CPU in a long time, and compared to my 1100t at a similar clock (4.125ghz @ 1.488v w/ 3.0ghz NB @ 1.3v NB, stock HT Link and CPU-NB, 2000mhz DDR3), the performance gain is pretty impressive, in my book! Maybe not what a theoretical Phenom II x8 would be, but a great step forward, nonetheless. Key ares where I'm seeing some excellent gains are in my 6970 crossfire scaling, 3dmark 11 and Vantage scores, while still a little behind in Fritz Chess (don't have exact figures, but just a few hundred knps behind), SuperPI (standard and abysmal 20s) and Cinebench (1100t got a whopping 7.24 here, after the NB overclock and addition of 2ghz DDR3).

The 8120, for my initial comparisons, I am running at 4.2ghz with stock NB and HT and only 1866mhz RAM for the time being. Bumping my RAM up to its native 2000mhz, and pushing the clockspeeds up to where I'm confident they can reach, I am certain I'll see the 1100t falling further and further behind. Add a northbridge overclock (and investigate HT Link scaling on these chips) could yield even more significant gains.

Cooling on air with a Zalman CNPS11x, I've not seen my load temps exceed 40C average (sometimes creeps up to 42C for few seconds here and there, but tbh, have only been casually monitoring them to make sure they remain nominal with my new cooler, which they are so I wont worry too much until I'm really pressing the limits).

Looking forward to opening the throttle on this puppy tomorrow!!


----------



## CodyOdi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ORL;15314199*
> Hey bud, Id like to point out a few things for the BD overclocking that will help you reach higher clocks.
> 
> First and foremost you really want to do this via the Front Side Buss. It responds to this far better and will perform higher numbers by doing so.
> 
> 1:BD responds to voltage in different ways than all of the AMD chips before it. You have to be careful as to much or to little is going to cause you grief. Its about finesse not force. A lot of people are hitting around 5Ghz at less than 1.5
> 
> 2: Try not to exceed 2600Mhz on the North, they really haven't liked this so far from multiple sources.
> 
> 3: Disable any cool and quiet and spread spectrum type options as these can hinder your OC.
> 
> Also El Gappo was kind enough to share with the forums his initial over clocking experience and results with the forums. You can find this in the AMD section.
> 
> Good luck!
> 
> EDIT: Also!!! Show me some memory benchmark love at different speeds and timings please!!!!! I will be forever grateful as it will be at a min another week before I can test my new one myself because of business trips.


Hey thanks, I woke up early just to do more tests before kegs and eggs (homecoming at my college, so today I won't be posting too much).


----------



## ronnin426850

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CodyOdi;15310804*
> Hello, it's been a while since I last posted on here but UPS delivered my AMD FX-8120 today, as well as a new motherboard and enclosed water cooling setup.
> 
> Currently my experience with Bulldozer has been pretty positive, although while running Prime95 I do notice that the multiplier changes on it's own, from what I can tell I've done everything to disable this in the BIOS but it still does it.
> 
> It seems to keep 4 cores at the correct multiplier and then 4 are changed to a lower one. There are also times where all 8 cores stay at the correct multiplier, however it seems like this could be one reason why benchmarks weren't that impressive. If the multiplier drops down to 7 when it's usually 17 (in my case 22) it's obviously going to have issues, however that's just me speculating...
> 
> Anyway I thought I'd open this thread up since I'm guessing I'm one of the first consumers to have this processor and I am going to run some tests and see how far I can push it. I will also be looking to this thread for some assistance with overclocking as I've never done much with overclocking and this is the first processor that I actually got the courage to change stock voltages.
> 
> So far I was able to do 4GHz right out of the box without changing anything but the multiplier. After 4GHz things get a little unstable and increasing the voltage seems necessary. Currently I'm at 4.5GHz @ 1.360V and the temps are sitting at 49C at 100% load running Prime 95.


Sorry, can't read through the entire thread, so somebody might already have said that.

That jumping multi can be fixed by setting your Windows power plan to High Performance.


----------



## CodyOdi

Here is a run of Cinebench, CPU only @ 4.53GHz

From what I saw of http://www.guru3d.com/article/core-i5-2500k-and-core-i7-2600k-review/14 it beats out the Core i5 2500K.









*Note:*_I didn't run Prime 95 for stability, it's been giving me all sorts of checksum issues, usually starting with the 6th core._

***It also seems to play Starcraft 2 fine on high settings, max temp I saw was 45C and FPS never dropped below 30 on Ultra/High mix.***

Windows Experience Score @ 4.53GHz, I figured this would be a decent comparison. My score went from 7.4 with my i5 to 7.7 which leaves me to wonder what you need for 7.9?










*Yet another Cinebench result, this time @4.63GHz getting close to 12 core Opteron scores now.*


----------



## Don Karnage

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CodyOdi;15317242*
> H
> 
> *Yet another Cinebench result, this time @4.63GHz getting close to 12 core Opteron scores now.*


Just for reference i pull a 7.35 score at 4.6ghz


----------



## CodyOdi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Don Karnage;15317932*
> Just for reference i pull a 7.35 score at 4.6ghz


Thanks, you're using a 2500K right?

Also just another update I'm at 4.7GHz now, Cinebench tests haven't really improved much though so I'm not going to worry about posting those right now.


----------



## evilDSM

This is GREAT! I was wondering if you could possibly do some SuperPI tests at those clocks?


----------



## Don Karnage

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CodyOdi;15317966*
> Thanks, you're using a 2500K right?


NP and yes


----------



## lightsout

That cinabench score jumped a ton, something was wrong with that first test. Maybe it wasn't a stable OC. Not bad though.

So your chip is hitting 4.6ghz. Is there any advantage to the 8150?


----------



## Evil Penguin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lightsout;15318030*
> That cinabench score jumped a ton, something was wrong with that first test. Maybe it wasn't a stable OC. Not bad though.
> 
> So your chip is hitting 4.6ghz. Is there any advantage to the 8150?


It _may_ clock better with a lower voltage.


----------



## CodyOdi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lightsout;15318030*
> That cinabench score jumped a ton, something was wrong with that first test. Maybe it wasn't a stable OC. Not bad though.
> 
> So your chip is hitting 4.6ghz. Is there any advantage to the 8150?


Yeah I think it was from windows updates that were going or something. Right now I'm sitting at 4.7GHz and the Cinebench scores only changed slightly.

8150 is the same except you start out a little faster from what I know. I'd save your money and do an 8120, get an enclosed water cooling system with the money you save. BTW I got a tin with 8120 too, so I don't know if that's just for a limited time or what. I just remember an AMD person saying that the 8150 was the only one that came with a tin instead of the usual box.


----------



## CodyOdi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Evil Penguin;15318109*
> It _may_ clock better with a lower voltage.


Ehhh, I haven't ran Prime 95 yet but I'm at 1.456V @ 4.73GHz with a 23.5 multiplier. It honestly overclocks really easy, I'm sure I'll get a few checksum errors in Prime 95 though however I'm able to run benches fine so far.


----------



## redalert

Have you messed around with overclocking the NB? I know that can have an effect on performance.


----------



## lightsout

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CodyOdi;15318118*
> 8150 is the same except you start out a little faster from what I know. I'd save your money and do an 8120, get an enclosed water cooling system with the money you save.


I already have a 2500k and real H20 unless you were just speaking in general. I personally won't touch one of these things while they have that insane power draw.


----------



## IcyPimpHand

Well this hopefully will change peoples minds!


----------



## audilogic

would you be able to provide some readings for power consumption on your overclock? hoping to upgrade from a 955 but the power draw shown for the 8150 seems really high. wonder if the 8120 is similar.


----------



## CodyOdi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *redalert;15318172*
> Have you messed around with overclocking the NB? I know that can have an effect on performance.


Nope only OC using the multiplier right now. It's very likely performance would increase from raising the freq. since my memory and NB would be running faster, I just don't want to do that quite yet.


----------



## ikem

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CodyOdi;15318233*
> Nope only OC using the multiplier right now. It's very likely performance would increase from raising the freq. since my memory and NB would be running faster, I just don't want to do that quite yet.


u dont need to raise the fsb to raise the NB? just raise the NB multi....


----------



## CodyOdi

Ran 3DMark2011SE, keep in mind my graphics card is due to be upgraded, using a 9800GT from EVGA right now.


----------



## CodyOdi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ikem;15318247*
> u dont need to raise the fsb to raise the NB? just raise the NB multi....


Yes I could do that too, but I'm about to go out for the day and really didn't want to mess with voltages on the NB much until I had time. This is my first OC where I'm actually messing with voltages so I'm being over cautious.


----------



## Nyt Ryda

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CodyOdi;15317242*
> *Yet another Cinebench result, this time @4.63GHz getting close to 12 core Opteron scores now.*


I run a 8.98 downclocked to 4.6GHz on my 2600k. Im suspecting that if cores 2,4,6 and 8 werent downclocking automatically, then the scores would be much closer


----------



## CodyOdi

Which would be more accurate Core Temp or AMD OverDrive for temp readings?


----------



## lightsout

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nyt Ryda;15318286*
> I run a 8.98 downclocked to 4.6GHz on my 2600k. Im suspecting that if cores 2,4,6 and 8 werent downclocking automatically, then the scores would be much closer


Why do you say they are downclocking?


----------



## tw33k

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lightsout;15318410*
> Why do you say they are downclocking?


Look at his Core Temp snips. The multi on those cores is down to x14


----------



## redalert

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lightsout;15318410*
> Why do you say they are downclocking?


If you look at Nyt Ryda sig rig specs i7 2600k @5ghz


----------



## lightsout

I meant this part
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nyt Ryda;15318286*
> Im suspecting that if cores 2,4,6 and 8 werent downclocking automatically, then the scores would be much closer


----------



## SCollins

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CodyOdi;15311113*
> Right now I'm going back to the 4.5GHz OC so I'm just running Prime 95 to make sure it's stable.
> 
> VCore - 1.440
> Multiplier - 22.5
> FSB - 200 (reading 201.3 though)
> 
> I will be posting pictures of this OC in about 30 minutes providing its stable in Prime 95. So far it's looking good.
> 
> Feel free to suggest benches you'd like to see.


Can you run the phoronix test suite ? They have a windows version.

http://www.phoronix-test-suite.com/?k=home


----------



## allupinya

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CodyOdi;15317966*
> Thanks, you're using a 2500K right?
> 
> Also just another update I'm at 4.7GHz now, Cinebench tests haven't really improved much though so I'm not going to worry about posting those right now.


more reference: 1090T @ 4.3ghz/1ghz/1333 Cinebenches @ 7.67


----------



## allupinya

if you get a chance to run 3dmark 11 with your tweaked settings, i would love the see the cpu/physics score.


----------



## djriful

If I have the BD, I can push it to 5Ghz on H70 + GT AP-15 cooling without problem.


----------



## allupinya

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djriful;15319348*
> If I have the BD, I can push it to 5Ghz on H70 + GT AP-15 cooling without problem.


model? i would love to see more 8120 / 8150 comparisons, so tempting to drive to houston today and pick one up... i hate having money!


----------



## robwadeson

power consumption at 4.5ghz plz! Temps look great! Keep up the good job!


----------



## Djmatrix32

Does bulldozer come with water cooling kit?


----------



## pursuinginsanity

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Djmatrix32;15319441*
> Does bulldozer come with water cooling kit?


No. Aluminum heatsink with heatpipes, and I'm assuming a copper base.

They are going to be offering the 8150 (maybe the other models, too) with one of the Re-branded Asetek models, but expect it to cost another hundred bucks over the CPUs normal price.


----------



## redalert

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Djmatrix32;15319441*
> Does bulldozer come with water cooling kit?


I think just the 8 cores do.


----------



## Djmatrix32

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *redalert;15319460*
> I think just the 8 cores do.


I thought I heard them say it was.







I wonder if it will do better under water.


----------



## Nyt Ryda

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lightsout;15319253*
> I meant this part


Those cores are downclocking in the Screenshots of the guy's 8 core during Prime 95

He also says :
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CodyOdi;15310804*
> It seems to keep 4 cores at the correct multiplier and then 4 are changed to a lower one. There are also times where all 8 cores stay at the correct multiplier, however it seems like this could be one reason why benchmarks weren't that impressive.


Which I am agreeing with , thats why the benchmarks are high


----------



## pursuinginsanity

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *redalert;15319460*
> I think just the 8 cores do.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Djmatrix32;15319472*
> I thought I heard them say it was.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wonder if it will do better under water.


No, they don't. From Anand's article: "AMD doesn't have an exact idea on pricing or availability of its liquid cooling solution, but I'm told to expect it to be around $100 once available. My sample actually arrived less than 12 hours ago, so expect a follow up with performance analysis later this week."

First page. http://www.anandtech.com/show/4955/the-bulldozer-review-amd-fx8150-tested

It comes with a heatsink and fan like every other CPU.

If they were including a 100 dollar water cooling kit in a 245 dollar CPU, think about it. They would be selling their (enormous) flagship CPU at 145 dollars. Not gonna happen (yet.)

I'm sure it will do better under water, they scale well the colder they get. The problem is you're going to need a nuclear reactor to power the thing when you're hitting really high clocks. Power consumption is through the roof and one of my major complaints. Pretty sure the OP's 8120 is already under water (check his sig).

OP: Thanks for the testing and the benchmarks.


----------



## Starbomba

Thanks for the benches. I'm thinking on getting the 8100 or the 8120 along with your same mobo for my BD build.


----------



## Don Karnage

Cody have you found max overclock yet?


----------



## lightsout

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *robwadeson;15319429*
> power consumption at 4.5ghz plz! Temps look great! Keep up the good job!


Its been posted.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CodyOdi;15311963*
> I'm not installing W8 tonight. Not enough time and I'd have to do a dual boot and blah blah blah, just not in the mood to go through all of that.
> 
> Power consumption is through the roof though, 420W is being drawn from the wall for my entire system, with my i5 it would be around 230W - 280W.


Not sure exactly the clock but still...

Ridic.


----------



## CodyOdi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Don Karnage;15319944*
> Cody have you found max overclock yet?


No I've been busy today because it was my colleges homecoming, we won. I'll be doing more tests tomorrow though.

As for the max overclock right now I'm sitting at 4.7GHz but it's not stable under Prime however I am able to do benches just fine. For right now 4.7 is the highest I am going to go. I could likely push it to 5GHz in the future but I would like to get better fans for my case before doing that.

I'm going to be reading over this thread again tomorrow and running benchmarks that are recommended here, I noticed some of you have suggested some and I wanted to thank those of you who did.

For now though I'm going back out for the rest of my homecoming night, again sorry, AMD just had to release the processor the week of my homecoming :/


----------



## jojoenglish85

So for me, these number look good. I would buy an 8120 just to OC it at around 4.1-4.5 and be satisfied.


----------



## regimen

OP's numbers are pretty much inline with mine, so far. Currently have my 8120 @ 4.5ghz @ 1.470 volts (although, CPU-Z only says 1.440v...not sure who's lying: BIOS or CPU-Z).

Using MSI 990fxa-gd80, 2x4gb DDR3-1866mhz 9-10-9-27, 6970 crossfire
3dmark 11 Physics: 7374
Vantage CPU: 23050
SuperPI 1m: 19s
wPrime 32m: 7.94
Cinebench: 7.55

Great bang for buck, imo...Too bad it takes an OC to get there, but other than that, as everybody's said, main complaint is power draw (sorry, no data). Its been great in gaming, too...Really unleashed my 6970s compared to my old 1100t @ 4.1ghz! I'm happy with it, overall


----------



## Benz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CodyOdi;15324081*
> No I've been busy today because it was my colleges homecoming, we won. I'll be doing more tests tomorrow though.
> 
> As for the max overclock right now I'm sitting at 4.7GHz but it's not stable under Prime however I am able to do benches just fine. For right now 4.7 is the highest I am going to go. I could likely push it to 5GHz in the future but I would like to get better fans for my case before doing that.
> 
> I'm going to be reading over this thread again tomorrow and running benchmarks that are recommended here, I noticed some of you have suggested some and I wanted to thank those of you who did.
> 
> For now though I'm going back out for the rest of my homecoming night, again sorry, AMD just had to release the processor the week of my homecoming :/


What version of BIOS are you using? Try F5b if you haven't already tried it.


----------



## allupinya

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jojoenglish85;15324968*
> So for me, these number look good. I would buy an 8120 just to OC it at around 4.1-4.5 and be satisfied.


no way i would be satisfied with that, 5ghz minimum!


----------



## just_nuke_em

Keep pushing it cody. They can dance with SB, freq wise







http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2048824


----------



## vSpooKy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *just_nuke_em;15328020*
> Keep pushing it cody. They can dance with SB, freq wise
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2048824


----------



## Cool Vibrations

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *just_nuke_em;15328020*
> Keep pushing it cody. They can dance with SB, freq wise
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2048824


Wow, nice freq. What cooling are you using (heatsink/waterblock/fan)?


----------



## coupe

Has anyone tried disabling even cores to see for performance and/or overclocking increase?


----------



## farcodev

Quote:



Originally Posted by *just_nuke_em*


Keep pushing it cody. They can dance with SB, freq wise







http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2048824


oh my ...


----------



## 66racer

Quote:



Originally Posted by *coupe*


has anyone tried disabling even cores to see for performance and/or overclocking increase?


+1


----------



## Demonkev666

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Don Karnage;15317932*
> Just for reference i pull a 7.35 score at 4.6ghz


but you pull 1.5-1.6 on single

this pull 1.03-1.06

check the advance MP ratio.

I would like to note thuban has more instruction cache compared to bulldozer
384Kbytes(64x6 Kbytes) vs 256Kbytes (64x4 Kbytes)

my only disappointment would stems form that 2 way 64Kbytes instructions i don't think it's
enough for bulldozer

the 16Kbytes 4 way data cache is pretty good if it's keeping up with the old 2 way 64Kbytes data cache.
1/4 of they been using.


----------



## regimen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *coupe;15329902*
> Has anyone tried disabling even cores to see for performance and/or overclocking increase?


I'll be doing a pretty massive analysis on this tomorrow (or, rather, later today). But others have done it, and shown that 4 threads on 4 separate modules yields better performance than 4 threads on 2 modules. You could misinterpret that as an improvement in single thread performance, but its not - the gain still only applies to multithreaded workloads.

I noticed that when running superpi, windows would schedule the task across cores, but setting affinity to just 1 core yields no performance change.

I do not know about overclocking, but when they set the world record, it was on 1 module, so I would assume that turning off modules would increase overclocking potential (also in line with the 4100 I see posted above @ 5.3ghz)

Here's my first batch of numbers at 4.5ghz (To OP: Not trying to steel your thunder here, just figure we have the same CPU so might as well compare notes, in the name of science):

Complete System Specs:
CPU: AMD FX-8120 200x22.5, 4.5ghz @ 1.470v (CPU-Z reports between 1.432-1.440v, so idk what that is - 1.470v is the setting I have chosen in BIOS; the 1100t also did the same thing)
RAM: 2x4gb ADATA Gaming Series v2.0 DDR3-2000 @ 1866mhz, 9-10-9-27, 1t cr, 1.65v
GPU: 2xMSI R6970 Lightning in Crossfire, 940mhz factory OC, 5500mhz GDDR5
Mobo: MSI 990fxa-gd80, BIOS/UEFI v11.5
SSD: ADATA S511 120gb sata III
HDD: Western Digital Caviar Black 1tb, 7200rpm, 64mb cache (not tested)
Case: Rosewill Blackhawk (not relevant; provided for completeness)
Cooling: Zalman CNPS11x hsf; 3x120mm fans, 3x140mm fans
PSU: Seasonic X-850, 850w

wPrime:
32M: 7.94s
1024M: 247.857s

SuperPi 1M:
19.328s (Using HyperPi frontend)

Cinebench v11.5 (64-bit):
8-core: 7.40
1-core: 1.09

Aida64 v1.85:
CPU:
Queen: 38600
PhotoWorxx: 53755
Zlib: 327.7 MB/s
AES: 380226
Hash: 4584 MB/s
FPU:
VP8: 3643
Julia: 14567
Mandel: 7448
SinJulia: 3129
Memory:
14675 MB/s Read, 10405 MB/s Write, 18374 MB/s Copy, 46.9ns Latency
Cache:
L1: 142932 MB/s Read, 25066 MB/s Write, 50091 MB/s Copy, 0.9ns Latency
L2: 14569 MB/s Read, 21392 MB/s Write, 38366 MB/s Copy, 4.6ns Latency
L3: 23080 MB/s Read, 11528 MB/s Write, 16931 MB/s Copy, 7.1ns Latency

3dmark 11: P9707 Overall
Graphics: 11391
Physics: 7374
Combined: 5942

3dmark Vantage: P28735 Overall
Graphics: 31309
CPU: 23050
AI: 3213 ops/s
Physics: 29 ops/s

SiSoft Sandra:
Arithmetic: 102.67GOPS
Multi-Media: 258.54 MPix/s
.NET Arithmetic: 27.19 GOPS
.NET Multi-Media: 35.70 MPix/s
Memory Bandwidth: 18.99 GB/s
Physical Disks: 463 MB/s
GPU Processing: 2155.82 MPix/s
GPU Bandwidth: 14.16 GB/s
Overall Score: 36.15 kPT

Temps (Room temp = 20C/69F)
Load Avg: 49C
Load Max: 52C
Idle Avg: 20C


----------



## 66racer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *coupe;15329902*
> Has anyone tried disabling even cores to see for performance and/or overclocking increase?


Well I picked up an 8150 today, Asus in the current 813 bios only lets you disable modules. going from 8core to 4core at the same clock speed of 4.6Ghz was WAY slower than the 8core. If the 4 does oc higher it would need to be A LOT higher which I dont think it will do.

Im having a challenging time getting it past 4.7, 4.6Ghz was easy but this thing overclocks very different than thuban, its literally overclocking a new beast. Performance is as bad as everyone reported lol even when I benched at 4.8Ghz I was a lot lower in scores compared to my 4.2Ghz 1100T.

WHat sucks is I cant return the 8150 and Im not sure I want to sell the 1100T, I may end up selling the 8150 in a few weeks if performance doesnt change with updates.


----------



## just_nuke_em

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cool Vibrations;15328393*
> Wow, nice freq. What cooling are you using (heatsink/waterblock/fan)?


That was on water just to get the feel. Goes much farther on DICE http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2050382.

Disabling cores defiantly helps in OCing, though I couldn't get above what I got with 2 cores.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *66racer;15338544*
> Im having a challenging time getting it past 4.7, 4.6Ghz was easy but this thing overclocks very different than thuban, its literally overclocking a new beast.


What are your settings?


----------



## 66racer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *just_nuke_em;15338570*
> That was on water just to get the feel. Goes much farther on DICE http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2050382.
> 
> Disabling cores defiantly helps in OCing, though I couldn't get above what I got with 2 cores.
> 
> What are your settings?


initially I just went to 1.4v cpu and ramped the multiplier to 23. so 200.5x23=4611, that ran prime until I stopped it at 58c around 8-10mins, my room ambient temp was 80F so that didnt help. At 1.5v my 1100T would stay under 45c in these same ambient temps 1hour+ Everything else was auto, memory is 4dimms, 1.65v.

At these settings bellow Im loosing core 8 (coretemp c7) within 2 mins on small fft. Temps are about 58c at that point. I think the cooler im using just isnt transfering heat fast enough, its the antec kuhler 920, i have 2 radiators on it, 120mm each. TIM is Shin etsu x23. Liquid temp is about 35c at the antec module.

Im at
243.8x20=4876mhz
cpu 1.42v, load 1.47v
cpu-nb auto (1.15-1.16v)
cpu-nb aprox 2180mhz
htt aprox 1980mhz
dram at 1600's mhz (rated for 1886)
dram 1.65
ht voltage 1.27v

all other voltage auto

edit---
I increased the cpu-nb to 1.2v (loads to 1.23v) and lowered cpu to 1.40, helped with c7 but now getting c6 dropping. Going to rais back up slowly, temps were a little lower this way though.


----------



## just_nuke_em

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *66racer;15338708*
> initially I just went to 1.4v cpu and ramped the multiplier to 23. so 200.5x23=4611, that ran prime until I stopped it at 58c around 8-10mins, my room ambient temp was 80F so that didnt help. At 1.5v my 1100T would stay under 45c in these same ambient temps 1hour+ Everything else was auto, memory is 4dimms, 1.65v.
> 
> At these settings bellow Im loosing core 8 (coretemp c7) within 2 mins on small fft. Temps are about 58c at that point. I think the cooler im using just isnt transfering heat fast enough, its the antec kuhler 920, i have 2 radiators on it, 120mm each. TIM is Shin etsu x23. Liquid temp is about 35c at the antec module.
> 
> Im at
> 243.8x20=4876mhz
> cpu 1.42v, load 1.47v
> cpu-nb auto (1.15-1.16v)
> cpu-nb aprox 2180mhz
> htt aprox 1980mhz
> dram at 1600's mhz (rated for 1886)
> dram 1.65
> ht voltage 1.27v
> 
> all other voltage auto
> 
> edit---
> I increased the cpu-nb to 1.2v (loads to 1.23v) and lowered cpu to 1.40, helped with c7 but now getting c6 dropping. Going to rais back up slowly, temps were a little lower this way though.


Sounds like you just need more vcore, everything else looks fine. You can drop HT volts down to 1.2 and keep it there, might improve temps.

Do you have the LLCs set to anything? Maybe try also setting CPU-NB to 1.3v or 1.25.


----------



## regimen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *66racer;15338544*
> Performance is as bad as everyone reported lol even when I benched at 4.8Ghz I was a lot lower in scores compared to my 4.2Ghz 1100T.


At 4.8ghz, it should be well ahead of the 1100t in multi threaded benches, and at least close in single threaded. I'm satisfied with my 8120 - I would never have paid the premium for the 8150....I think that's maybe where you're feeling a little put off.

EDIT: I just noticed you're downclocking your HT link and memory...Any reason why? BD doesn't scale as well with NB overclock as deneb/thubane, but would be interesting to see the difference in actually downclocking that HT Link - more OC? And, if so, is the OC worth the tradeoff?


----------



## 66racer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *just_nuke_em;15338821*
> Sounds like you just need more vcore, everything else looks fine. You can drop HT volts down to 1.2 and keep it there, might improve temps.
> 
> Do you have the LLCs set to anything? Maybe try also setting CPU-NB to 1.3v or 1.25.


Yeah I think I will add some more today, I was trying to take it up slowly since i havent officially seen max volts for this thing. I will up cpu-nb if the vcore doesnt do it by 1.436vcore, cool i will drop ht down a bit.

(edit)Is 61c seriously max temp? I dont know how amd expects people to hit 4.8-5Ghz easily with water, it would take a super serious water setup lol, mine is pretty good too and im getting there with loaded cpu at 1.43vcore

My llc settings are currently extreme with cpu limit disables, cpu-nb set to go to 120% i think it was. There are still many voltage settings to play with.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *regimen;15339053*
> At 4.8ghz, it should be well ahead of the 1100t in multi threaded benches, and at least close in single threaded. I'm satisfied with my 8120 - I would never have paid the premium for the 8150....I think that's maybe where you're feeling a little put off.
> 
> EDIT: I just noticed you're downclocking your HT link and memory...Any reason why? BD doesn't scale as well with NB overclock as deneb/thubane, but would be interesting to see the difference in actually downclocking that HT Link - more OC? And, if so, is the OC worth the tradeoff?


Well I have tried 2 multithread benchmarks, last night when this thing was hot from stressing it was mixed. This morning when It wasnt being stressed on and off a couple hours it did really nice on cinebench.Cinebench 11.5 was a 7.85 i think, another bench i like is custom pc suite 2007 and got 1820s compared to normally 1800 on a good run with my 1100t oc'ed, wprime and superpi are still 1second behind my 4244mhz 11ooT I will be happy if I can get them running similar scores at this point.

I kept the cpu-nb and ht link down a little to try to help in the cpu, I think stock is 2200cpunb and 2000 on ht link right? cpuz and maxxmem cant read any settings on this.

I went for the 8150 because microcenter had it for $250, out the door was still $280, love cali tax. I figured that was worth hoping to get one binned better but so far nothing special, Im still tuning this thing though, I noticed it acts differently to voltage and other settings than the thuban cpu i have. Not to mention being A LOT hotter at full load.


----------



## ORL

Remember stability greatly effects benchmark results 66. Keep at it though.


----------



## 66racer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ORL;15340652*
> Remember stability greatly effects benchmark results 66. Keep at it though.


yeah saw that this morning how things were much higher cold than overworked since not stable. Gonna take some fine tunning. Im going to be looking for another bios too. The asus 813 seems glitchy. Im getting warnings for some voltage settings at 0v, once a 24v notice i think on cpunb but deffinetly something that wasnt supposed to be that high. Early bios for am3 chips had similar issues too.


----------



## Russ369

Quote:



Originally Posted by *66racer*


yeah saw that this morning how things were much higher cold than overworked since not stable. Gonna take some fine tunning. Im going to be looking for another bios too. The asus 813 seems glitchy. Im getting warnings for some voltage settings at 0v, once a 24v notice i think on cpunb but deffinetly something that wasnt supposed to be that high. Early bios for am3 chips had similar issues too.


Try 0905


----------



## Pao

Quote:



Originally Posted by *CodyOdi*


No I've been busy today because it was my colleges homecoming, *we won*. I'll be doing more tests tomorrow though.


You may be from Illinois but at least we know you aren't attending the University of Illinois!

Hope you had fun!


----------



## 66racer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Russ369;15340747*
> Try 0905


thanks, is that found on the forum for that one dudes cooling page? I have the link saved on my desktop at home if so i think


----------



## lightsout

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *66racer;15340710*
> yeah saw that this morning how things were much higher cold than overworked since not stable. Gonna take some fine tunning. Im going to be looking for another bios too. The asus 813 seems glitchy. Im getting warnings for some voltage settings at 0v, once a 24v notice i think on cpunb but deffinetly something that wasnt supposed to be that high. Early bios for am3 chips had similar issues too.


Bit the bullet huh. Hey that Whosoevers link in your sig isn't working for me.


----------



## 66racer

Quote:



Originally Posted by *lightsout*


Bit the bullet huh. Hey that Whosoevers link in your sig isn't working for me.


Yeah bit the bullet, I was more curious than anything, but price/performance intel cant be stopped lol If i wasnt already invested in the 990fx board i probably would have stuck with the 1100t though

Fixed the link thanks!


----------



## JustusIV

whats the odds you wanna do some ycruncher numbers?
If you do make sure you do it all in ram. as we dont want disk speed effecting the benches


----------



## lightsout

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *66racer;15341294*
> Yeah bit the bullet, I was more curious than anything, but price/performance intel cant be stopped lol If i wasnt already invested in the 990fx board i probably would have stuck with the 1100t though
> 
> Fixed the link thanks!


Yah I hear you if you already are on that platform it would be costly to switch over.

I wish I had some case to take that 1100t off your hands. For some reason I have been wanting to play with a hexacore again.


----------



## 66racer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lightsout;15347374*
> Yah I hear you if you already are on that platform it would be costly to switch over.
> 
> I wish I had some case to take that 1100t off your hands. For some reason I have been wanting to play with a hexacore again.


Yeah dude I really like the 1100T, If bulldozer doesnt work out I might sell BD and keep the thuban, I dont know if its me but i swear crysis2 loads slower lol. Im not on a stable OC either though. Still tuning it.

Before going BD I even thought of getting another 1090/1100 so see if I can get one that goes to 4.5Ghz but figured the 8150 would be new and a challenge to get it to match the 1100, sad but after the reviews I saw it as a challenge to make it hang with the old cpu.


----------



## lightsout

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *66racer;15347505*
> Yeah dude I really like the 1100T, If bulldozer doesnt work out I might sell BD and keep the thuban, I dont know if its me but i swear crysis2 loads slower lol. Im not on a stable OC either though. Still tuning it.
> 
> Before going BD I even thought of getting another 1090/1100 so see if I can get one that goes to 4.5Ghz but figured the 8150 would be new and a challenge to get it to match the 1100, sad but after the reviews I saw it as a challenge to make it hang with the old cpu.


Lol yah it is kind of sad. Oh well though you got a new toy. I'm scared of the power draw. My power bill has gone up lately. Not sure why but I don't need anything else sucking power.


----------



## 66racer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lightsout;15348009*
> Lol yah it is kind of sad. Oh well though you got a new toy. I'm scared of the power draw. My power bill has gone up lately. Not sure why but I don't need anything else sucking power.


yup I hear ya


----------



## 66racer

Well working my way back up with the 8150 from scratch after toying around yesterday. Since im looking for peak im only running 10mins blend between runs untill I hit a wall. So yeah I know its not stable till its been on longer. Side note, temps look better today with same ambient temp of 79-80F room. I corner of the cpu didnt have any thermal paste, glad I checked before todays session.

Ok 4619mhz easy, 1.40vcore, load 1.464v after 10mins on blend in prime i was at 51-53c, near the end of a test it would slowly climb to 53c, cpu volt would climb from 1.452 to 1.464v. On asus CHV LLC on cpu is set to extreme, and volt protect disabled.

279.99x16.5=4619, gonna go keep going, goal ideally is 5Ghz, but 4.8 would be nice, still need to put 4759mhz through prime but results bellow.

some quick bench results

1100t @[email protected]@[email protected]
wprime

6.505

8.097

7.844

7.641
superpi32M

16.348

19.500

18.970

18.393
cinebench11.5

7.49

7.28

7.53

7.74
pcwiz2010

133753

45976

47302

49068


----------



## CTM Audi

On my UD3, at 4GHz with all 8 cores (used AOD trick to stop throttling) the VRMs and NB temps are in the high 70C. I acidently touched the VRM heatsink with my knuckle and it melted some of the skin off.

Issued an RMA to exchange for another board.


----------



## 66racer

Quote:



Originally Posted by *CTM Audi*


On my UD3, at 4GHz with all 8 cores (used AOD trick to stop throttling) the VRMs and NB temps are in the high 70C. I acidently touched the VRM heatsink with my knuckle and it melted some of the skin off.

Issued an RMA to exchange for another board.


Whats the AOD thing you mentioned? I know there is a power setting to shut off just wondering if I am missing something


----------



## CTM Audi

Open AOD, turn on turbo, then turn it back off. That will stop the throttling.

Sad new though.
Was running Prime95 at only 3.8Ghz, 1.28V, 55C, and bam. Shut off and wont come back on. Dont know if its the board or the CPU.


----------



## allupinya

Quote:



Originally Posted by *regimen*


Complete System Specs: 
CPU: AMD FX-8120 200x22.5, 4.5ghz @ 1.470v (CPU-Z reports between 1.432-1.440v, so idk what that is - 1.470v is the setting I have chosen in BIOS; the 1100t also did the same thing) 
RAM: 2x4gb ADATA Gaming Series v2.0 DDR3-2000 @ 1866mhz, 9-10-9-27, 1t cr, 1.65v 
GPU: 2xMSI R6970 Lightning in Crossfire, 940mhz factory OC, 5500mhz GDDR5 
Mobo: MSI 990fxa-gd80, BIOS/UEFI v11.5 
SSD: ADATA S511 120gb sata III 
HDD: Western Digital Caviar Black 1tb, 7200rpm, 64mb cache (not tested) 
Case: Rosewill Blackhawk (not relevant; provided for completeness) 
Cooling: Zalman CNPS11x hsf; 3x120mm fans, 3x140mm fans 
PSU: Seasonic X-850, 850w

wPrime: 
32M: 7.94s 
1024M: 247.857s

SuperPi 1M: 
19.328s (Using HyperPi frontend)

Cinebench v11.5 (64-bit): 
8-core: 7.40 
1-core: 1.09

Aida64 v1.85: 
CPU: 
Queen: 38600 
PhotoWorxx: 53755 
Zlib: 327.7 MB/s 
AES: 380226 
Hash: 4584 MB/s 
FPU: 
VP8: 3643 
Julia: 14567 
Mandel: 7448 
SinJulia: 3129 
Memory: 
14675 MB/s Read, 10405 MB/s Write, 18374 MB/s Copy, 46.9ns Latency 
Cache: 
L1: 142932 MB/s Read, 25066 MB/s Write, 50091 MB/s Copy, 0.9ns Latency 
L2: 14569 MB/s Read, 21392 MB/s Write, 38366 MB/s Copy, 4.6ns Latency 
L3: 23080 MB/s Read, 11528 MB/s Write, 16931 MB/s Copy, 7.1ns Latency

3dmark 11: P9707 Overall 
Graphics: 11391 
Physics: 7374 
Combined: 5942

3dmark Vantage: P28735 Overall 
Graphics: 31309 
CPU: 23050 
AI: 3213 ops/s 
Physics: 29 ops/s

SiSoft Sandra: 
Arithmetic: 102.67GOPS 
Multi-Media: 258.54 MPix/s 
.NET Arithmetic: 27.19 GOPS 
.NET Multi-Media: 35.70 MPix/s 
Memory Bandwidth: 18.99 GB/s 
Physical Disks: 463 MB/s 
GPU Processing: 2155.82 MPix/s 
GPU Bandwidth: 14.16 GB/s 
Overall Score: 36.15 kPT

Temps (Room temp = 20C/69F) 
Load Avg: 49C 
Load Max: 52C 
Idle Avg: 20C


wow my 1090t walks all over this, i know its a performance loss but ill still buy one =/

edit* wish i didnt have a completely crap motherboard...


----------



## lightsout

Quote:



Originally Posted by *CTM Audi*


Open AOD, turn on turbo, then turn it back off. That will stop the throttling.

Sad new though.
Was running Prime95 at only 3.8Ghz, 1.28V, 55C, and bam. Shut off and wont come back on. Dont know if its the board or the CPU.


Uh oh...

Quote:



Originally Posted by *allupinya*


wow my 1090t walks all over this, i know its a performance loss but ill still buy one =/


This makes a lot of sense


----------



## Biscuits_N_Gravy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *allupinya;15361052*
> wow my 1090t walks all over this, i know its a performance loss but ill still buy one =/
> 
> edit* wish i didnt have a completely crap motherboard...


But you would still keep your 1090T since it performs better, right?


----------



## Conner

Im waiting for the second instance of the FX processor. It claims a 10 percent boost in performance, but I'm sure the software improvements will force more.


----------



## 66racer

Quote:



Originally Posted by *allupinya*


wow my 1090t walks all over this, i know its a performance loss but ill still buy one =/

edit* wish i didnt have a completely crap motherboard...


Ah man I totally see where your coming from, I had the 890fxa-gd70 and just switching to the asus chv i got to OC much better on my 1100t. We all like amd here but you are in a position where you will need a mobo and cpu....there are some other brands cough cough. But hey we have the first 8 core consumer cpu!!!!!!!!!!! lol i am happy with my setup though, wouldnt change anything but part of me wishes I had the price to performance of intel at the current moment.


----------



## Neo_Morpheus

I liked reading this thread, I'll pass some rep around....
So its really looks like these chips were meant for the future, in a Windows 8 environment, and they need more work on the bios
Is it safe to say air cooling on these is a max 4.6 oc, while water cooling is only around 4.8? while performing at or less than 1090/1100t -sheeesh, I better get out my old 1090t which I use as my tv player and have a play around with it....


----------



## CTM Audi

If you disable the throttling, max for air is more like 4.3 if you want to stay under the 61C max temp, and have all cores enabled.


----------



## 66racer

Here is what I feel comfortable 24/7 with on the 8150. It can bench at 5Ghz but too much heat to keep it there.


----------



## Cyrious

Quote:



Originally Posted by *66racer*


Here is what I feel comfortable 24/7 with on the 8150. It can bench at 5Ghz but too much heat to keep it there.












that is.... underwhelming to say the least. Id at the very least expect bulldozer to go core to core with a Core2 based processor, but it doesnt even look like it can do that, even when highly overclocked. The super pi runs in the image were done @ 3.6ghz 300x13 on my current processor.

Edit: gotta update the sig rig... again


----------



## 66racer

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Cyrious*











that is.... underwhelming to say the least. Id at the very least expect bulldozer to go core to core with a Core2 based processor, but it doesnt even look like it can do that, even when highly overclocked. The super pi runs in the image were done @ 3.6ghz 300x13 on my current processor.

Edit: gotta update the sig rig... again


I agree, my 1100t at only 4244mhz smokes it too, intel has been on a run for a good while now lol


----------



## regimen

Quote:



wow my 1090t walks all over this, i know its a performance loss but ill still buy one =/

edit* wish i didnt have a completely crap motherboard...


Sorry, but I'd have to see it to believe it. I had an 1100t OCed at 4.125ghz, 3ghz NB, 2ghz DDR3 that gave it a run for its money in single- and lightly-threaded benchmarks, but I wouldn't call it "walking all over it". The difference is only a few %, in favor of the 1100t in those cases. In anything heavily threaded, the 8120 is ahead, but again: not by a ton. Maybe 10....20% tops, in some cases. It definitely feeds my 6970s a lot better, though, so in gaming, if you have a high end crossfire setup, you'll be ahead. Clock for clock, I guess then yes, you could say the 81xx is a loose, but I don't see you clocking the x6 that high, under normal circumstances. If you're spending that much on cooling, you probably should have just gotten an Intel









The moral of the story: i7-2600k walks all over this chip, but not PII x6. I would call it more of a draw, as it all depends on your needs.


----------



## richierich1212

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyrious;15364683*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> that is.... underwhelming to say the least. Id at the very least expect bulldozer to go core to core with a Core2 based processor, but it doesnt even look like it can do that, even when highly overclocked. The super pi runs in the image were done @ 3.6ghz 300x13 on my current processor.
> 
> Edit: gotta update the sig rig... again


You serious? hahaha


----------



## Cyrious

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *richierich1212;15365200*
> You serious? hahaha


i smell a fanboy. if you would so kindly, please leave this thread and never return


----------



## ORL

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2060231

100% Stable 4.3Ghz @ 1.248v
CQ Disabled
All power Saving Disabled
Core Parking Disabled

Gradually climbing while still remaining below stock voltage. I may reach 4.5 before even hitting 1.3v

2 Hours of Prime left me at 51C

This CPU is a bit hotter than my Thuban, but taking the time with the right approach will give you some very impressive numbers with far less heat and power consumption.

I intend on getting to 5Ghz sooner or later without the heat/wattage people keep complaining about.


----------



## Schmuckley

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Don Karnage;15314200*
> They have those Kill a watt readers at Lowe's for 19.99


:







: i'll bbiab..


----------



## Grlzzly

just ordered an fx-8120. wait for me everyone!


----------



## Chewy

This thread would have been epic back in 2006


----------



## ironmaiden

I wish someone with a 8120 and have fsx could test it, as fsx is one of the most CPU intensive game/sim and supports up to a quad cpu.

Anyone ?


----------



## TheBrokenToast

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *M1nUrThr3t;15310889*
> in on this


^ Same


----------



## Chewy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ironmaiden;15445820*
> I wish someone with a 8120 and have fsx could test it, as fsx is one of the most CPU intensive game/sim and supports up to a quad cpu.
> 
> Anyone ?


I have been using fsx for many years, Without a doubt the best possible cpu for this would be the 2500k, Fsx will not use more than 4 cores. I have no idea if this is an option for you, But if you want to be able to max fsx then the 2500k does it nicely.


----------



## ironmaiden

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chewy;15446291*
> I have been using fsx for many years, Without a doubt the best possible cpu for this would be the 2500k, Fsx will not use more than 4 cores. I have no idea if this is an option for you, But if you want to be able to max fsx then the 2500k does it nicely.


Thanks for your answer, I know that the 2500k & 2600k does it very very nicely but it's the budget that matters, I ask about the 8120 in FSX is because I feel AMD will drop the pricing on the BD chips and then if the FSX performs well than I would think about the BD's.

My Athlon runs FSX pretty nice at mid-high sets, but just looking for an option.


----------



## Phoenixlight

Subscribed to this thread, would love to see a load of games benchmarked at 1920x1080/1920x1200. I'm currently thinking about upgrading to either an FX-8120 or i5-2500.


----------



## 66racer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Phoenixlight*
> 
> Subscribed to this thread, would love to see a load of games benchmarked at 1920x1080/1920x1200. I'm currently thinking about upgrading to either an FX-8120 or i5-2500.


I would honestly think about intel, just the power consumption alone is crazy, at 4.8Ghz on prime system was pulling 580watts in a review. It also gets pretty hot too, If your on air just get a good deal on a 1090

If you are like me and wanna buy it anyways







lol (i sold mine though after a few days) I recommend a custom water loop with at least 240mm of radiator MINIMUM, but 360mm worth to have breathing room and honestly what you should get for this cpu and depending on gpu/gpu's your ax750 should do good for your current setup, but 1000watts if your gonna sli/cf

power consumption
http://www.bit-tech.net/hardware/cpus/2011/11/14/intel-sandy-bridge-e-review/10


----------



## Phoenixlight

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *66racer*
> 
> I would honestly think about intel, just the power consumption alone is crazy, at 4.8Ghz on prime system was pulling 580watts in a review. It also gets pretty hot too, If your on air just get a good deal on a 1090
> If you are like me and wanna buy it anyways
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lol (i sold mine though after a few days) I recommend a custom water loop with at least 240mm of radiator MINIMUM, but 360mm worth to have breathing room and honestly what you should get for this cpu and depending on gpu/gpu's your ax750 should do good for your current setup, but 1000watts if your gonna sli/cf
> power consumption
> http://www.bit-tech.net/hardware/cpus/2011/11/14/intel-sandy-bridge-e-review/10


Yeah I've seen the power consumption ;( but I don't think it would be that high while playing Dawn of War 2: Retribution for example. I've got little-no interest in overclocking or cross-firing my HD6870 but I would like Civilization V and the Total War series of games to run smoother than they currently do with my 965, don't think the 1090T would make much difference.


----------



## 66racer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Phoenixlight*
> 
> Yeah I've seen the power consumption ;( but I don't think it would be that high while playing Dawn of War 2: Retribution for example. I've got little-no interest in overclocking or cross-firing my HD6870 but I would like Civilization V and the Total War series of games to run smoother than they currently do with my 965, don't think the 1090T would make much difference.


I have been doing a lot of power related reading, the 8150 probably tested worse in that review i linked, i found some as low as 490watts in comparisson to the one i linked. Just keep in mind clock for clock the 8150 is slower then phenom 2, if the game you are playing cant support more cores than 4 your not going to see an increase. There is a review on the 8150 for gaming vs 2500k on hardocp and FX8150 just was way behind, but that was 580 sli and tri sli. Seems like on one gpu they are all similar.

If you go with the 1090 which if you dont overclock your right, probably wont see a change, your 965 i think is 3.4ghz and the 1090 while gaming would stick to 3.2ghz i think, im going by memory. If you overclock the 1090 seems to hit 4Ghz EASILY, i got my 1100 (1090 same) to 4244 and at that clock you would see a difference.

Considering with your motherboard you wouldnt be able to overclock with a 1090 the value in sticking with amd is kinda lost since you need a new mobo and 1090 as the cheapest alternative, that said microcenter has the i5 2500k fot $180 and from what intel guys have told me $150-180 is a good intel board for overclocking, even if you dont right away the intel stock would be faster than bulldozer.

If you root for the underdog get the 8120 and a good cpu cooler


----------



## toX0rz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Phoenixlight*
> 
> Subscribed to this thread, would love to see a load of games benchmarked at 1920x1080/1920x1200. I'm currently thinking about upgrading to either an FX-8120 or i5-2500.


I dont see how someone would be struggling between those two CPU's when a major factor is gaming...


----------



## Phoenixlight

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *66racer*
> 
> I have been doing a lot of power related reading, the 8150 probably tested worse in that review i linked, i found some as low as 490watts in comparisson to the one i linked. Just keep in mind clock for clock the 8150 is slower then phenom 2, if the game you are playing cant support more cores than 4 your not going to see an increase. There is a review on the 8150 for gaming vs 2500k on hardocp and FX8150 just was way behind, but that was 580 sli and tri sli. Seems like on one gpu they are all similar.
> If you go with the 1090 which if you dont overclock your right, probably wont see a change, your 965 i think is 3.4ghz and the 1090 while gaming would stick to 3.2ghz i think, im going by memory. If you overclock the 1090 seems to hit 4Ghz EASILY, i got my 1100 (1090 same) to 4244 and at that clock you would see a difference.
> Considering with your motherboard you wouldnt be able to overclock with a 1090 the value in sticking with amd is kinda lost since you need a new mobo and 1090 as the cheapest alternative, that said microcenter has the i5 2500k fot $180 and from what intel guys have told me $150-180 is a good intel board for overclocking, even if you dont right away the intel stock would be faster than bulldozer.
> If you root for the underdog get the 8120 and a good cpu cooler


I live in England so I can't buy from a microcenter but I think Intel is looking like the better option :/

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *toX0rz*
> 
> I dont see how someone would be struggling between those two CPU's when a major factor is gaming...


Well I love AMD and would rather go with them so if the 8120 wasn't far behind then I'd probably go for it.


----------



## 66racer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Phoenixlight*
> 
> I live in England so I can't buy from a microcenter but I think Intel is looking like the better option :/
> Well I love AMD and would rather go with them so if the 8120 wasn't far behind then I'd probably go for it.


I know this is a FX thread but yeah a lot of us put hope in the FX line and built around the hype, luckily you have all the facts and benchmarks in front of you for an "easy" choice, 8 cores doesnt mean anything when a 4core is faster. In a way though I chose the 1100T over intel back in march when SB hit, I knew the 1100 was slower but already then the BD rumors were flying and 6 actual cores vs 4 seemed attractive, Im happy with performance, but being this was my first pc that wasnt intel I kinda wish I just stuck to true blue lol. I have no complaints with the 1100t though, it does all I need and isnt holding me back on gaming, i only play on one 1080 monitor. In the end either proccesor will be fun, but for amd i always recommend phenom ii over FX right now. But if there is no loyalty, intel is best, even the i3 2100 is a decent little cpu for gaming, stock(not an unlocked cpu) its ahead of the x4 980, it takes an overclocked x4 980 to 4.3Ghz to be just 4fps behind in a crysis dx10 (1680x1050 0x AA) benchmark. Multithreading the x4 does better though







Im not sure how it does in dx11 games like BF3 or crysis 2 but if there is a bad side to having a bunch of great affordable cpu's its actually picking one that has the value your looking for.


----------



## christoph

does anyone knows if the RAM speed limitation applys for BD beeing 1333 MHz officially supported for Phenom II???

is at least 1600 MHz RAM spped official for Bull D?


----------



## dstoler

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *christoph*
> 
> does anyone knows if the RAM speed limitation applys for BD beeing 1333 MHz officially supported for Phenom II???
> is at least 1600 MHz RAM spped official for Bull D?


Bulldozer memory controller supports ddr3 1866mhz... also can be overclocked to egypt and back (seen up to 2200mhz on day to day desktops, not counting breaking memory record speeds on ln2)


----------



## christoph

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dstoler*
> 
> Bulldozer memory controller supports ddr3 1866mhz... also can be overclocked to egypt and back (seen up to 2200mhz on day to day desktops, not counting breaking memory record speeds on ln2)


thanks for the info, I kept looking yesterday for a few hours and did not see anything clear as you said it...


----------



## SpeedyVT

You should overclock your memory. I read somewhere the performance actually scales with the ram. I saw someone do 2600mhz, the processor benchmarked some amazing points. Perhaps the cpu is limited by the system ram?


----------



## dstoler

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *christoph*
> 
> thanks for the info, I kept looking yesterday for a few hours and did not see anything clear as you said it...


I do not know where you are looking? just go into fx owners thread and look at their memory speeds, most are anywhere from 1900mhz-2100 mhz. I dont believe in "proving" things to people on here i mean its really childish. U either take my word for it or dont, simple as that?


----------



## christoph

calm down, I'd just said thanks for the info, and nothing more

besides, what people gets in the overclock it does not mean is oficially supported by the hardware...

and that's why I said thank you for getting to the point insted of replying at what you see written in the net.

and I quote myself " I did not see something clear AS YOU SAID IT"...


----------



## computerparts

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *christoph*
> 
> calm down, I'd just said thanks for the info, and nothing more
> besides, what people gets in the overclock it does not mean is oficially supported by the hardware...
> and that's why I said thank you for getting to the point insted of replying at what you see written in the net.
> and I quote myself " I did not see something clear AS YOU SAID IT"...


Relax, he's just tired (as are many others) of dealing with the intel fanboys that come in these forums and bash AMD. When in defensive mode, it is quite easy to mistake a non hostile comment for a hostile/sarcastic one.


----------



## christoph

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *computerparts*
> 
> Relax, he's just tired (as are many others) of dealing with the intel fanboys that come in these forums and bash AMD. When in defensive mode, it is quite easy to mistake a non hostile comment for a hostile/sarcastic one.


I can see that, this is really no place to be fighting for things like that...


----------



## computerparts

Well then back on topic. Was bored yesterday and produced these. Clock speed at the time was 4.6ghz


----------



## JimmyTheRev

Last post was a while back. So i suppose ill post.
Ive been watching this thread as i have purchased a 8120 and overclocking was something i was looking to do. Here is a little info about my build...
Fx 8120
16gb Corsair Vengeance (4x4)
Gigabyte 550ti oc ed. (900mhz oc'd to 970) 1gb card
Gigabyte 970a-D3 Mobo
Cooled with a Astec 510lc 120mm Water cooler
and Wrapped in a Black Azza Orion Red Led case

Ive been getting some solid results with the cpu ocd to 4.1ghz(stock voltage) and am wondering why all the hate. The power draw isn't a issue (i have a 600Watt psu) that is doing just fine with Stability Overnite running Prime95 not getting hotter than 60c on the cpu (mostly around the 50-55c fans not at max) it runs SWOTR max settings at ~60 fps in high pop zones runns BF3 on ultra (playable online if someone can tell me how to check fps i will) and runs dirt 3 like a champ.

Have another build as well (my girls that we threw together)
Fx-6100
16gb Corsair Vengeance
Gigabyte 550ti oc ed (same as above)
Asus M5A97 Mobo
Cooled with air by a 500 series Coolermaster fan
Wrapped in a Coolermaster Black Storm case
650 watt corsair PSU

Havn't done any testing with hers yet will by the end of the week


----------



## jcniest5

What's a safe vcore and temp? I put mine at 25x200=5Ghz at 1.5375v and it craps outs on me. It works fine at 4.5Ghz (22.5x200) but temp goes all the way to 83+. This is on Gigabyte 970A-UD3 with 2x4GB Corsair Vengeance 1600 memory.


----------



## PRSCU24

Safe vcore : 1.55V max (beware LLC settings) and temps around 60°. Anything above ~65° for a few seconds/minutes will make the CPU throttle (multiplier down to 7X till it reachs 40°) and screw performance.
Mine's 1.52V @4.9ghz (crosshair V and g skill ripjaws X pc12800). Temps don't go above 61° (H100 push/pull with 4 scythe GT-AP14).


----------



## Gozinya

Hello all, this is my first post here on Overlclock.net, been reading the thread and had a few questions.

The first and most important would be....

Why at stock speed and voltage do I get a BSOD when running prime95? I will open Prime95 and it will run for about 5-10 seconds and bang! Computer locks up and then a BSOD. I can use Y-Cruncher and also the AMD stress test without any problems at all.

My idle temps are 15C and 30C max full load.

Ive OC'd to 3.8 on stock voltage and played games(Tribes Ascend, WoW, SWToR, MW3) and encoded videos with no problems. I'm starting to think that maybe Prime95 is bugging out?

My build is

AMD FX 8120 (non-stock cooler, I'm using the Cooler Master Hyper 212 EVO)
Asus M5A97
Kingston HyperX 8 gigs 1600mhz
Evga Geforce 560 GTX 1gig Superclocked
Cooler Master GX 750w Bronze PSU
Running Windows 7 Ultimate 64 bit.


----------



## Martin778

Just bought an FX8120 with Sabertooth 990FX mobo and 2x4GB Corsair Vengeance 1600 C9 RAM.

The best OC i got so far:

CPU frequency ~4500MHz
Cpu vcore: 1.38V
Memory ~1750MHz 9-9-9-24 @ 1.65V
HTT: 265MHz
Multiplier x17
NB/HTT freq. around 2600MHz (these doesn't make a big difference in performance though)
Some other V's bumped to the point the value became yellow.

All phase settings set to: Extreme. Watch out with LLC settings as they are set incorrect they will make the temps rise very fast.
The FX is a very strange chip: 1.5V is outrageous for a 32nm chip but the max. safe temp is around 60, seems completely pointless.


----------



## rdbaron02

somebody mentioned CQ settings in bios, what do you guys think they mean?. I am running at 1.25V. and only 3.7ghz(220x17.5). my temp gets up to 59-60 max. I have all my power settings disabled. I have a 500r case and an h100 water cooler, it shouldnt be getting that hot. What will lower my temps? disable thottling? any ideas?


----------



## rodpgfx

Guys, I don't know what I do wrong when I oc . But I can never get close to the speeds you guys get.
I have the 8120 now, with formula V and H100 cooling, and I can't even get to 4!
What is a good oc method, or is there one? I would lie to see 4gz at least without bsod! Lol. Anybody got close to my setup with a good oc going?
Oh yeah, I have thermaltake cooler case, Kingston 250 hyper-X ssd, with ocd 1066 @ 7-7-7. 750 w thermaltake ps. I play with everything in bios, but can't get high. Even when I was running phenom II 1100t BE, I only got 4ghz if I raised vcore to 1.55v.

I NEED OC HELP GUYS!


----------



## KennethIII

I just got the chip a day ago but my settings so far on a Formula IV board

Core Speed 4515 Mhz
Multiplier x20
Bus Speed 225.8
Core Voltage 1.368
Turbo-diabled

Have not really messed with much else yet still playing temps running 35c Idle and 39 load with an XSPC 360 rad.

Max TDP is at 211w

what power supply do you have? it gets hungry

can you give the rest of your system specs?


----------



## milo99

Fairly new to intense overclocking (did it very mildly about 6 years ago but this was the first build i actually went to push the cpu a good bit). anyway, here's what i was able to manage:

8120 @ 4200ghz (205x20.5) @1.3685v, Extreme LLC, high cpu/nb LLC
Asus 990fx sabertooth mobo
2x4gb G.skill sniper 1866 mgz DDR3
Rosewill challenger case, with upgrade rear exhaust fan (89 cfm Coolmax 120mm)
Coolermaster Hyper 212 plus with stock fan pulling, scythe slipstream 1900rpm 110 CFM pushing
500w rosewill PSU

running prime95 i get up to about 51c core, 61 socket temps. Upping the multiplier higher needed more voltage (otherwise Prime95 would just lock up the whole computer in seconds), which resulted in temps getting into the max range after 15min or so on Prime95, so i don't consider that stable. I tried bumping up the FSB, but over 210 (to cross the 4.2ghz) i have trouble getting it to even boot. How much voltage (and where ) do you guys put to get 230, 240, 250 FSB?? i put it to 220x19 and i couldn't boot. Eh, I'm guessing i'm limited with my PSU somewhat.

I ordered a better top vent fan to replace the case's stock one, also running at over 100cfm, so we'll see how much difference that makes. a lot of hot air comes out of the top right now, so i think it could see a few degrees improvement. Then i might try to push it more. But not bad for an extra $50 for cooling. 

I'm pretty happy with a stable 4.2ghz since i don't game. the normal business stuff i run doesn't even put a dent in this sucker, it keeps at 33 degrees core, 38 socket. My WEI index is 7.8 cpu 7.8 RAM with this setup. Considering that's higher than some earlier posts with 4.6ghz, i'll take it. I haven't run other benchmarks though.


----------



## KennethIII

milo99 if you really want to get FSB (HTT) in the 240 range just remeber it multiplies more than your cpu chances are when your trying to get those numbers your overclocking your ram to high try down clocking it and slowly bring it back up

but Hey! im guessing here you did not post your overclock for ram

good Luck!


----------



## Martin778

I'd say higher HTT (and thus higher NB speed etc) with lower multiplier is a few percent faster.


----------



## milo99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KennethIII*
> 
> milo99 if you really want to get FSB (HTT) in the 240 range just remeber it multiplies more than your cpu chances are when your trying to get those numbers your overclocking your ram to high try down clocking it and slowly bring it back up
> but Hey! im guessing here you did not post your overclock for ram
> good Luck!


I was thinking about that, but i can't figure out how to change the multiplier on my DRAM. In the ASUS BIOS, if i remember right (i'm at work now) it only lets me choose the DRAM frequency where options are 1866, 1600 (based on a 200mhz clock, that means 9.33x or 8x multiplier respectively) or lower. But if i put a FSB of say 220, i have to either go below the 1866 my DRAM can handle (220x8=1760), or go way over (220*9.33=2052.6). It doesn't let me choose the actual multiplier for the ram. SO right now i'm running at 1912 (205*9.33).

So i'd like to be able to change the multiplier to like 8.5 or 8.7 or whatever based on what FSB frequency i put. But where the F*** is that option?? Or is that not something i can do? Or is that done via changing the NB or SB frequencies?


----------



## KennethIII

I dont have that board on hand but I belive its much Like my crosshair couple ways of doing this either lower the ratio the ram is being multiplied by ( there are many how to's on this so I wont go into it.)
or go into Advance mode change your Ai Overclock Tweaker to DOCP witch should allow you to select the correct settings for your ram . 1600,1800,1866,2000 etc.............


----------



## milo99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KennethIII*
> 
> I dont have that board on hand but I belive its much Like my crosshair couple ways of doing this either lower the ratio the ram is being multiplied by ( there are many how to's on this so I wont go into it.)
> or go into Advance mode change your Ai Overclock Tweaker to DOCP witch should allow you to select the correct settings for your ram . 1600,1800,1866,2000 etc.............


well, that's kind of the problem, figuring out how to lower the ratio of the ram multiplier outside of the preset 8 or 9.33. But i was able to get it running at 234x19 (4.4ghz) using the 8x ram multiplier (resulting in 1872mhz), but the amount of voltage i needed for that just made my rig too hot. i'm just sticking back at 4.2 for now. we'll see when i get my new top vent fan in if that makes difference in heat.


----------



## Riiperi

Got to this just by increasing multiplier of the CPU.
Cooler is Corsair H100 with 2x Pulling fans.









My FX is hungry for voltage to be stable and due to that it has plenty of heat. Shouldn't be so much but, what you gonna do...


----------



## Deathwalker

Hello guys 1st time here !
I 've been reading your threads though i found nothing similar with my problem and sry if its the wrong thread for posting this.
i got amd fx 8120 on mobo ga 990fxa ud5 rev. 3.0 with uefi bios version FB.
When i try to oc to safe 4 ghz when i force restart my computer for any reason 1st it closes then it opens again!
If i settle it back to default ( 3.1) it restarts normally.
if any of u have the same bios and revision you will be my savior !!


----------



## TechyHecky

make sure you set all the things not needed in bios off, ci6 state, turbo core etc. I am at 4.3 ghz by raising the multiplier to 21.5x200. idles at 29 degrees celcius on the new asrock fata1ity am3+ killer mobo with hyper 212+ evo.


----------



## Synister

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TechyHecky*
> 
> make sure you set all the things not needed in bios off, ci6 state, turbo core etc. I am at 4.3 ghz by raising the multiplier to 21.5x200. idles at 29 degrees celcius on the new asrock fata1ity am3+ killer mobo with hyper 212+ evo.


AMD idle temps are 'nothing' they don't use an actual thermistor - so you will only be getting accurate temps under load above 45°C or so.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Deathwalker*
> 
> Hello guys 1st time here !
> I 've been reading your threads though i found nothing similar with my problem and sry if its the wrong thread for posting this.
> i got amd fx 8120 on mobo ga 990fxa ud5 rev. 3.0 with uefi bios version FB.
> When i try to oc to safe 4 ghz when i force restart my computer for any reason 1st it closes then it opens again!
> If i settle it back to default ( 3.1) it restarts normally.
> if any of u have the same bios and revision you will be my savior !!


You will be able to get a lot more help with this issue if you repost your original question over in here: http://www.overclock.net/t/1318995/official-fx-8320-fx-8350-vishera-owners-club/31780_20

Lots of owners with a lot of experience and knowledge!


----------



## rkneeshaw

Overclocked to 4.0Ghz and can't get the temps to rise above 41C after a full 2hours running prim95 (ambient room temp is about 75 degrees F)

FX8120 @ 4.0Ghz (200 HTT x 20 multiplier, 1.35v)
Corsair 350D case:
2x140mm intake fans (AF140 Quiet edition)
1x120mm exhaust (AF120 Quiet edition)
H100i liquid cooler with 2x120mm in a push exhaust configuration (SP120 Quiet editions)



This chip seems like a great overclocker. I'm happy with the 4.0Ghz, might try to go to 4.5 or so just to see if she will handle it.

PS I just installed the H100i liquid cooler. Before that I was running a basic Thermaltake TR2-R1 air cooler on the CPU and couldn't clock over 3.4Ghz without getting into the high 50C range. I'm very impressed with the difference the H100i makes.


----------

